# A Girl & Her Chicken



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

One of my kiddos visiting the hen house.


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

The ladies decided the visit was over.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Love it when chickens are docile enough to be held like that. My Macie (br) and Abbie (rir) hate to be held ... so yep, I torment them anyway.  I'd like to think that secretly they love the attention despite the extremely sour looks they give me.  The rest of my crew is good about being handled.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great picture that, good to see the kids getting involved.


----------

